# Miami, FL - Lassie F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12998300

Miami Dade AS, Lassie B&T








[/img]


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Although the pic is a bit blurry, she definitely looks like a Lassie. Giving this girl a Bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous girl.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Still there....


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Another beautiful Miami girl.


----------

